# Blackpowder-Why or Why not



## lifes short (Sep 11, 2013)

I do not see much talk of people using real Blackpowder. I have always liked 2f. Why do you use or not use Blackpowder?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have 4 cans of GOEX, in FF and FFF (FFF can be used in a rifle with a 10% reduction due to it burning faster). I use pyrodex however as its simply the most accurate powder I've tested, but I burn regular BP at times. I tried 777 but it was absolutely horrible, accuracy was nonexistant and velocity spreads were huge.

I wish they never started allowing the substitutes that reduce / remove fouling. It was a "line" alot of people didnt want to cross due to the hassle of extra cleaning. Now, with BH209, WhiteHots, etc, alot more people jumped onto the smokepole bandwagon.

I'm meticulous in my cleaning, dont care if they foul or not... I use whats the most accurate and the most deadly. I've yet to find anything that works better than a 240grn XTP over 90grn Pyrodex.


-DallanC


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I do not use real black powder because I am a wannabe muzzleloader hunter and I do it just to beat the crowds and hunt a season that is different than the rifle hunters. I use a modern muzzleloader that bypasses all of the traditional values and is manufactured specifically to undermine the true intent of the season. It's whole existence is to minimally meet the states legal standards of what qualifies as a muzzleloader for the purpose of being legit. Out to 200 yards I see no disadvantage between my muzzleloader and my centerfire rifle. 

I cherry picked my season so that I could optimize my chances of harvesting a buck. Most of the components used in my gun are not even black powder components. My ignition is from a shotgun using a 209 primer, My bullet is a .44 caliber pistol bullet and the sabot undermines the whole concept of tradition by utilizing plastic and riflings in my barrel. I use powder pellets because I don't want the variable of having to have to pack or seat a bullet. 

I came into this season knowing nothing about black powder and to be honest I still really have no idea. I just follow a recipe and pull the trigger. The skill required to seat a bullet, pack powder, measure powder, learn holdover, and correctly clean a smooth bore is beyond me. If they invented a muzzleloader that used a 100% encased load bullet/powder/primer that you simply pushed down a tube in a package to legally meet the criteria to hunt with in this state I probably would have gone with that route. 

Traditional guys deserve respect especially those flintlock guys with the flash pans. I am just a hunter worried about the end game rather than the journey.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have given up trying to even find regular black powder since there are no stores around me that even will consider selling it and have been shooting Pyrodex for over 20 years. Before that I used Goex FF.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Hate to say it, but I'm with Nambaster... I can barely stomach cleaning my pellets. 
To hijack the thread just a little. How the heck did those mountain men of old clean their rifles? I have whole pack of specialty chemicals and tools and cleaning the ML is still one of my least favorite activities.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Trooper said:


> To hijack the thread just a little. How the heck did those mountain men of old clean their rifles? I have whole pack of specialty chemicals and tools and cleaning the ML is still one of my least favorite activities.


Soap and boiling hot water. I still clean mine that way.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> Soap and boiling hot water. I still clean mine that way.


This for my Hawkin, I use Windex in my Rem.

-DallanC


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I use real blackpowder in my 54, Goex FFg usually, but I'll use Elephant brand or any other brand I can get. Why? Mostly because I have a tough time saying the word "Ppppppppppppyyrrrrooooddeeexxxx", if you get my drift. Anyway, I don't find it that bad to clean my rifle after using it and like the mountain men of old, if you ain't got no hot water, just pee down the barrel, she'll come clean. After a day of hunting or shooting, I like to drink a few beers and this comes in real handy gettin old Missouri cleaned up real good.
Real blackpowder is getting harder and harder to find, but occasionally you can find it at a rendezvous here and there, or if you know the guy up in Evingston (sorry Goob), you can place an order if you buy 75 pounds at a time.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Nambaster said:


> I do not use real black powder because I am a wannabe muzzleloader hunter and I do it just to beat the crowds and hunt a season that is different than the rifle hunters. I use a modern muzzleloader that bypasses all of the traditional values and is manufactured specifically to undermine the true intent of the season. It's whole existence is to minimally meet the states legal standards of what qualifies as a muzzleloader for the purpose of being legit. Out to 200 yards I see no disadvantage between my muzzleloader and my centerfire rifle.
> 
> I cherry picked my season so that I could optimize my chances of harvesting a buck. Most of the components used in my gun are not even black powder components. My ignition is from a shotgun using a 209 primer, My bullet is a .44 caliber pistol bullet and the sabot undermines the whole concept of tradition by utilizing plastic and riflings in my barrel. I use powder pellets because I don't want the variable of having to have to pack or seat a bullet.
> 
> ...


-BaHa!-

That was really funny!

So, now I get to speak my part...

I grew up with black powder... I was on a black powder range at 6 months old (sleeping of course), and BLACK POWDER is all I know when it comes to a muzz.

I can't even pronounce or spell Pyr.. Pyro... (never mind... I'll never get there)

I clean my gun with... well, hot water, some cotton cloths, and then oil it... pretty simple.

If I'm range shooting to sight in, I will windex my barrel between shots.

We buy our BLACK powder in bulk... we know a guy in Wyoming that deals in it, but you have to buy at least 25lbs at a time. (scary!)

It's also about half the price of going to a store to buy the (maybe) two pounds they carry at any given time. I swear they think it'll blow up the place if you look at it the wrong way.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Bears Butt said:


> Real blackpowder is getting harder and harder to find, but occasionally you can find it at a rendezvous here and there, or if you know the guy up in Evingston (sorry Goob), you can place an order if you buy 75 pounds at a time.


I could have lots of fun with 75 pounds of black powder. eep:**O**


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

I use strictly black powder, because I hate misfires, and because, if you can’t shoot muzzleloaders the way they were originally used (sidelock and lead projectile) you should be on the anyweapon hunt.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Only real black powder for me. Goex fff. I just love the way it smokes and I love the way it smells. The best part about shooting black is that after the 6th or 7th shot, I don't even need to patch the round balls..... It cleans up easy with some windex and running a few swabs. Black powder reminds me of why I hunt.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

all you modern sidelock guys might as well hunt the any weapon hunts as well. If you aren't using a weapon that may not fire at all or may potentially blow your face off, than you aren't really using traditional blackpowder weapons. Matchlock all the way!


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

If you were really dedicated, Black Powder can be made with a formula of 75% Potassium Nitrate (KNO3), known commercially at times as saltpeter at your local gardening store, 15% charcoal, preferably from something soft and powdery to speed up the process like willow, and 10% sulfur, which can also be obtained anywhere you find gardening chemicals. There are plenty of tutorials on the internet.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

I've shot front stuffers on and off for about 35 years or more. Started with black powder, graduated to Triple seven, then a few years ago and got smart and use Blackhorn powder and Barnes sabboted bullets when I finally came into the 21st century and picked up an inline. Much more accurate, more shots without swabbing, easier to clean, no more using water and soap, 1 to 2 inch groups at 100 yards with 1X scope, it's a no brainer. I have actually hunted less with muzzy in last 20 years because I hunt archery mostly now. I tire of elitists saying muzzy hunting should only be allowed for old side locks/flintlocks or those who use BP and round balls. Enjoy your time afield and quit trying to tell others how they should hunt. Your mileage may vary and remember to tip your waitress!


----------

